# What's Your Average Fuel Mileage (MPG)



## crete (May 16, 2003)

I have a 540iA and after just filling my tank up for the first time, I'd like to know what others are getting as their average fuel mileage. So far in mostly stop and go traffic I'm getting 15-16 mpg.

I'd appreciate your response on whether you have a 540 or 530, auto or manual. The brand/grade of gas you use.

Thanks.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Avg. of 16 MPG

18 MPG on hwy

10 MPG on lead foot

2002 550 I6 

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

I've been getting about 24 mpg on CONSUM2 (which is reset after every fill up) in 60% freeway / 40% city driving.

Mine's a 530i/5. I use Chevron 92.

ian


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

roots said:


> *I've been getting about 24 mpg on CONSUM2 (which is reset after every fill up) in 60% freeway / 40% city driving.
> 
> Mine's a 530i/5. I use Chevron 92.
> 
> ian *


2 points:

1) if you are in CA, you are using Chevron 91. Better check that octane rating again Ian

2) if you get 24 mpg on any BMW, youreally should geta buick.... 'cause you drive like a Grama!!:rofl: :rofl: :lmao: :banana: :clap: :sabrina: :fruit: :bareass:

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## BillP (Jan 4, 2002)

WTF is a "grama"? I'm guessing it has to do with freaks that put as many stupid gifs in their posts as they can.

24mpg is pretty common in the 6-bangers, Wanger.

I have a 2000 540iA/Sports and get 13-16mpg (depending on how aggressive I drive) in suburban driving and 20+ on the freeway. My recent trip to/from Tucson averaged well above 80mph and I got roughly 22mpg for the 2000 mile journey.

My lifetime mpg is about 17.


Bill


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

beewang said:


> *2) if you get 24 mpg on any BMW, youreally should geta buick.... 'cause you drive like a Grama*


Well, on a recent 1700 mile road trip, I got 30.3 MPG according to my OBC. This is in a 2003 325xiT w/ Step. So there.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

My last trip to Baltimore and back yeilded me 8.6L/100Km's to which I drove all the way to Jersey and still had almost 1/4 tank left, that's roughly 600Kms.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Is this thread ONLY for you BIG 530/540 drivers? :dunno:  

Well, anyway ...

City: 12.5 liters/100km
Non-city: 9.0 liters/100km

Auto, but I use Step all the time.

Shell 98E gasoline.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

My gas mileage has been coming down according to the 'puter since I haven't taken 'er on any long trips (due this September, however! ) in a while so:

20 mpg/city :tsk:
30 mpg/highway (not much of this in last year)

I use Unocal76 91.5 Octane (typically highest grade we can get in California nowadays...used to be 93....)

I used to have a "lifetime" mpg going until one day my car decided to reset everything...so much for that. 

Chris


----------



## jygesq (May 16, 2003)

*2000 528 manaul trans*

20 mpg, city, ( little less in winter) 25-27
on highway, depending on speed . 93 octane . citgo, mobil. esso, all east coast
brands,


----------



## jygesq (May 16, 2003)

*btw, computer in bmw*

is not accurate for MPG, . I fill tank, and divide by miles,traveled ,


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

18.9 lifetime. Mixed driving- about 160miles every 7 days.


----------



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

I have a 2000 540/6sp and have averaged about 18.5MPG since I have had the car (34K miles). Stock I was getting 18.9MPG and after swapping the rear end to 3.15 gears it went down to 18.2MPG.

This is mixed driving - about 70% local.

Steve D


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

530i/5 with 5500 miles on it. I average 22.6 in mixed driving


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

530i/manual: I average 17-18mpg in L.A. which is part freeway, part surface. In total stop-and-go, it drops to 15-16mpg. Btw, I usually shift around 3500.

On the interstate, I get around 26-30mpg cruising around 75mph.

I usually use Mobil/Costco/Chevron premium (91).


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Robert A said:


> *530i/manual: *


Any pics of your 530i? :dunno:


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

Interesting numbers from all of you, it seems on average most are getting what the EPA estimates are listed as. Of course individual driving habits and the type of gas used can vary mileage numbers. So if I can average 15-17 city and 18-20 highway I'll be pleased. 

What is not pleasing is that here in the bay area we have one of the highest prices for gas in the country. It seems that whenever there is a crisis in foreign policy or a regional refinery has a shutdown, the prices shoot through the ceiling here first.

I think before the Iraq war we were at around 2.10/gal premium, as the war heated up and during it we went up about 2.50/gal and now we're down to about 2.25/gal.

Anyway, thanks for your input.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

crete said:


> *I think before the Iraq war we were at around 2.10/gal premium, as the war heated up and during it we went up about 2.50/gal and now we're down to about 2.25/gal.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for your input. *


 I filled up for $1.45/gal 93 octane just this afternoon.


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> *I filled up for $1.45/gal 93 octane just this afternoon. *


Incredible! What planet is that gas station pumping from? It seems like a totally different world. I haven't seen $1.45/gal here for more than 5 years.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> *I filled up for $1.45/gal 93 octane just this afternoon. *


$4.05 a gallon here ... just bought a full tank yesterday.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I no longer complain about US gas prices when the rest of the world seems to pay so much more. I think our air quality in the US might be better if gas hit European prices but oh well....


----------



## tpham (Feb 13, 2003)

crete said:


> *I have a 540iA and after just filling my tank up for the first time, I'd like to know what others are getting as their average fuel mileage. So far in mostly stop and go traffic I'm getting 15-16 mpg.
> 
> I'd appreciate your response on whether you have a 540 or 530, auto or manual. The brand/grade of gas you use.
> 
> Thanks. *


Chevron 91. 17-18 mpg @ OBD Avg Speed<30mph

FWIW, 125-mile trip w/ no traffics, I get 25+mpg doing 70-80mph.

Cheers,
TP.


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

I see in the manual for the gas tank specs it states there is 18.5 gal with reserve. Does this mean the reserve is part of the 18.5 gallons or in addition to?

My low fuel gauge light came on when the needle was still almost showing 1/4 tank left, about 50+ miles I guess. In other cars I driven the low fuel light usually doesn't appear until you hit the reserve (about 1.5-2 gal).

Is this a normal level for the light to appear?


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

crete said:


> *I see in the manual for the gas tank specs it states there is 18.5 gal with reserve. Does this mean the reserve is part of the 18.5 gallons or in addition to?
> 
> My low fuel gauge light came on when the needle was still almost showing 1/4 tank left, about 50+ miles I guess. In other cars I driven the low fuel light usually doesn't appear until you hit the reserve (about 1.5-2 gal).
> 
> Is this a normal level for the light to appear? *


As Belushi would say.. "Tora mas fotises!!"

The light is simply a warning to remind you that you are getting low on gas. It has no bearing it you are on the reserve or not. The tank is 18.5, and the reserve is an additional 2 or 2.5, for a grand total of 21 gallons.

One reason why its not a good idea to let your gas get so low is that all the crap that is sitting at the bottom of your tank will get injested in the lines, and probably clog the fuel filter. Then its nothing but "panagies, gamotos, malakies" that come out.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 4, 2003)

Greco said:


> *As Belushi would say.. "Tora mas fotises!!"
> 
> The light is simply a warning to remind you that you are getting low on gas. It has no bearing it you are on the reserve or not. The tank is 18.5, and the reserve is an additional 2 or 2.5, for a grand total of 21 gallons.
> 
> One reason why its not a good idea to let your gas get so low is that all the crap that is sitting at the bottom of your tank will get injested in the lines, and probably clog the fuel filter. Then its nothing but "panagies, gamotos, malakies" that come out. *


Greco how did you know that is what I would say... Except with the gamotos, malakies, etc... I would have added a few  smilies to emphasize the point.

I'm on my second gas tank, filled up with Chevron 91 and between the 2 tanks I have averaged around 21 mpg on 600 miles of 60% freeway and 40% city/gamimeno traffic in Los Angeles 

I hope Crete is Greek or else he won't know what we are talking about :dunno:

ande gia, 
Peter


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

Belushi said:


> *I hope Crete is Greek or else he won't know what we are talking about :dunno:
> 
> ande gia,
> Peter *


Nope, I'm not greek and I don't understand what you are talking about, but somehow I get the translation. :dunno:

Crete is a nickname I got when I worked in Hollywood, Ca back in the 1980s-1990s. It stayed with me ever since. Right now, I'm on my second tank full and I'm loving every minute driving this car. Whereabout in LA are you, I lived in Sherman Oaks while I was there?


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

beewang said:


> *Avg. of 16 MPG
> 
> 18 MPG on hwy
> 
> ...


There's no 550i, don't you mean 549i/6?


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

crete:

My MPG here!


----------



## jygesq (May 16, 2003)

*18.5 gallons includes reserve*

total fuel is 18.5 gallons PERIOD no aditional reserve.


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

*Re: 18.5 gallons includes reserve*



JYG Y2k5285spCT said:


> *total fuel is 18.5 gallons PERIOD no aditional reserve.  *


Then there really is no reserve tank. If all is in the 18.5 tank then you could say we have .5 gallon tank with 18 gal reserve.

I guess what BMW means is the low fuel warning light will trigger when the fuel level reaches "X" amount of gallons which at that point can be considered the reserve. Does this make sense.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

rumatt said:


> *What's up with this?
> 
> He was being funny. *


He was being funny, too.  BillP and Beewang know each other well. Just one busting the chops of another.

And Jay Gans is correct, the E39 tanks is 18.5 gallons INCLUDING the reserve. Dunno why BMW claims a reserve at all....

Chris


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> *crete:
> 
> My MPG here!   *


You got a real beautiful car there and an excellent website with great comparisons between the mods you did and what comes out from stock. I guess what you lose in gas mileage is completely outweighed by the car's performance.

I'm going to spend some time reading up on alot of these Dinan upgrades and see if any peak my interest.

Thanks.


----------



## mikemaster (Mar 22, 2003)

Just got 24.2 MPG on a 800 mile trip, but around town its about 19.5 (97 540/6) P.S. driving somewhat aggresively!


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: 18.5 gallons includes reserve*



JYG Y2k5285spCT said:


> *total fuel is 18.5 gallons PERIOD no aditional reserve.  *


I've read that owners manual more than a couple of times, and you dung go make me get the book to show you. I would say RTFM here, but I'm in a polite mood and would rather just show you....

(But in all fairness, you should RTFM a couple more times...)


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

crete said:


> *You got a real beautiful car there and an excellent website with great comparisons between the mods you did and what comes out from stock. I guess what you lose in gas mileage is completely outweighed by the car's performance.
> 
> I'm going to spend some time reading up on alot of these Dinan upgrades and see if any peak my interest.
> 
> Thanks. *


Hey thanks buddy :thumbup:, BTW do you have pix of your 540i to share with us?

JIMMY


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

Well now I'm confused....

Does this mean we have a 20.5 gal tank?

What I'm trying to understand is if the fuel gauge is on empty (something I will never do), do we still probably have up to 2.0 gals... Could it be that the fuel gauge is made to only detect a level up to 18.5 gals? 

I do remember seeing this in the manual, but I still haven't gone through all of them that came with the car, and the parts I did go through I probably need to review over again.

Thanks for getting the book out.


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> *Hey thanks buddy :thumbup:, BTW do you have pix of your 540i to share with us?
> 
> JIMMY *


No not yet as I don't have a digital camera. But I'm looking into buying one shortly. I posted thread in Off Topics where I've been getting some very useful advice. I do have a professional format film camera I used when I did photography years ago, but the film to shoot the pics, send in for developing, then still capture into a digital format can get expensive. I'd rather buy a moderately priced digital camera.

Of course at the moment my 540ia is all stock with the options from the factory.

I see that Dinan is headquartered in Morgan Hill, Ca which I guess is less than an hours drive from me.

If I do decide to start getting some Dinan mods, do you have a recommendation of where to get them installed and what mods should I start with? My first preference would be to increase HP.


----------



## SupraRZ (Apr 16, 2003)

A little off topic, but I'm considering a 540, X5 4.4, or Cayenne S for my lease vehicle, and I'm a little scared of what MPG I get..

considering...

15mpg 50/50 city/hwy in a 4banger camry
17mpg 80/20 city/hwy in a 4cyl altima loaner from BMW
8mpg 50/50 city/hwy in my Supra.
14mpg 75/25 city/hwy in a 01 325ci

Right now I'm thinking I'll be getting anywhere from 9-13 mpg with any of the cars above. I'm getting scared I'll spend more $$ on gas than the car :yikes: considering the range of mileage you guys are getting currently.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: 18.5 gallons includes reserve*



Greco said:


> *I've read that owners manual more than a couple of times, and you dung go make me get the book to show you. I would say RTFM here, but I'm in a polite mood and would rather just show you....
> 
> (But in all fairness, you should RTFM a couple more times...) *


Greco....the total tank volume is still 18.5 gallons...the part number is the same for all E39s (well, at least for 2001 E39s, that is all I checked). It is a marketing gimic what you are reading above there. They simply program into the computer to light the gas gauge amber when the reserve number is met and then light it red when a certain percentage of that is met (and they do via the mileage reading on the dash so it isn't very accurate at all, I think).

I don't know why BMW makes this so confusing.

Chris


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

Ok, here's how it worked out for me...

We have 18.5 gallons in the tank, I'm getting 15.5 mpg in city stop and go traffic. When I ran my tank down the OBC range indicator for miles was at: Range = 31 miles. At that moment I got a warning alarm (tone) on the dash and the Amber Low Fuel light came on. Now this is only my theory, of what I believe BMW means by reserve fuel. 

The OBC continuously calculates your range miles and mpg (consumption) and divides the range mileage by 2.0 and when the result equals your average mpg you have 2.0 gallons left and the fuel amber light comes on.

31/15.5 =2.0

I now welcome all of you to start shooting holes in this theory as it has to be a lot less complicated than this. Like maybe a sensor in the tank that engages when 2.0 gallons are left.

Anyway Happy Motoring !:dunno:


----------

